# Pets for a 1.5 gallon



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of any pets fir a 1.5 gallon acrylic tank?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Betta.

That's about it. You could so some shrimp but they need a well filtered tank still and preferably planted and all.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You could make a nice planted soil tank with a few red cherry shrimp


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

That sounds nice. I've seen one done on YouTube they looked really nice


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You have this in the "finless friend" section, assuming you are looking for non fish options? If you want to do a terrarium (not aquarium) praying mantis is a cool one.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

cool never thought of that


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 7, 2014)

You could do various snails, Malaysian Trumpet Snails with a sand bottom with live plants would look very nice.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

There's a thought see I never thought about this stuff


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree with the snails, such as MTS or ramshorn.
especially if its planted, I dont see a problem, infact ive done it before lol
maybe a marimo ball tank?


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's some ideas: Marimo, African Dwarf Frog, Snails, Other Fish (You can mix some types of fish with bettas), Shrimp, Crawfish. Although pretty much the only thing you can put with a betta in a 1.5 gallon is either a Marimo, an African Dwarf Frog, or a Snail. Hope this helps!


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

yah i had decided to get another betta this Friday. saddly the 1.5 gal cracked so i'm fixing up a 3.5 gallon container thanks i'm also getting a snail and cory too ^^


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool! What kind of tank was the 1.5 gallon?


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

a 360 view, now filter or light just a round 1.5 condo is what the box said


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

nixie said:


> yah i had decided to get another betta this Friday. saddly the 1.5 gal cracked so i'm fixing up a 3.5 gallon container thanks i'm also getting a snail and cory too ^^


Cory cats are shoaling fish - they need to be in groups of 6+ in a 10 gallon tank. You're fully stocked with the betta and snail.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok no cory then


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh ok. I have the Tetra 1.5 gallon tank and I wanted to make sure that my tank was safe.


----------

